# When did this happen?!



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

I was going through old pictures of Havoc today.. I still can't believe how big he is. Even though he is the same height as my adults now, I still see him as smaller than them. I took the sitting picture of him today and went.... HOLY cow he looks like an adult now!

When did he go from this...


















to THIS


















He got so BIG all of a sudden!


I just measured him at 25 1/2 inches at the withers last night. And he was 9 months on the 29th of March. My baby boy is growing so fast *sniff sniff*


----------



## jkscandi50 (Nov 17, 2010)

He's a big handsome man now!!


----------



## Baron_KY (Mar 14, 2011)

^ Agreed.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

Another Havoc! Is it so you can "Cry Havoc and let slip the dog of war!" ? We have Havoc Tiberius Beaver Tails-n-Feet but usually "Havers."


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh my GOSH Maris! Where did your baby go? 

I just love the comparison pictures... they are STUNNING. I love Havoc!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys! I am in awe with how quickly he grew and how handsome he is. He is out of coat right now but he still has a thicker coat than my other two shepherds. He is something else. 



blehmannwa said:


> Another Havoc! Is it so you can "Cry Havoc and let slip the dog of war!" ? We have Havoc Tiberius Beaver Tails-n-Feet but usually "Havers."


lol I named him Havoc because it goes with the theme of his fathers name, and the attitude these dogs have. 

They walk around like they are on top of the world LOL. And he certainly wreaks Havoc.

We have Havvy & Hav as the main nick names.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

WOWZA! What happened INDEED! 

Our little Havoc is all grown up. I can't believe how fast that went. 

He's hands down one of the most gorgeous dogs I've ever laid eyes on. :wub:


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

He is a GORGEOUS boy!! Who is he out of? He does look like Mr Personality!! But I love ALL of your pups ... :wub:


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, what a handsome boy! I can't believe he is only 9 months old!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am not a big fan of black/reds and black/tans but he is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

He is STUNNING! :wub: I can't believe he's only 9 months old. He looks all grown up. The puppy phase goes by WAY too fast!!


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

He is a gorgeous boy! He certainly doesn't look only 9 mths does he? He's a looker for sure!!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Stunning dog, and very cute as a puppy. Love the black and reds.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

BluePaws said:


> He is a GORGEOUS boy!! Who is he out of? He does look like Mr Personality!! But I love ALL of your pups ... :wub:


He is out of 
Sire: Digger Vom Haus Lena
Dam: Ava Von Viera



Josie/Zeus said:


> Oh my gosh, what a handsome boy! I can't believe he is only 9 months old!!


I know right? If he looks like this at 9 months I am sitting at the edge of my seat for when he is full grown!



LaRen616 said:


> I am not a big fan of black/reds and black/tans but he is absolutely gorgeous!


Glad to bring you to the dark side, atleast for a while 



JustMeLeslie said:


> He is a gorgeous boy! He certainly doesn't look only 9 mths does he? He's a looker for sure!!


Thank you! I am so happy with his development and can't wait until hes finished growing!:wild:



Isabella said:


> He is STUNNING! :wub: I can't believe he's only 9 months old. He looks all grown up. The puppy phase goes by WAY too fast!!


It does go by WAY too fast  but I am loving who he's turning into!



Caledon said:


> Stunning dog, and very cute as a puppy. Love the black and reds.


thank you!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Beautiful boy!!!! I love his face, can't imagine anyone NOT liking Blk/Red dogs, is there any other color?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Your baby has grown into a very handsome young man!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

4TheDawgies said:


> Glad to bring you to the dark side, atleast for a while


I may be on the dark side for quite a while. I am starting to become a fan of them, thanks to Havoc. ​


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He looks so mature for 9 mos! Really gorgeous dog.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

He is beautiful :wub:


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

He is a cute dog. He is from Vom Haus Huro, right?? Good Luck with him!


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

LARHAGE said:


> Beautiful boy!!!! I love his face, can't imagine anyone NOT liking Blk/Red dogs, is there any other color?


Lmao! My SchH decoy calls him Rin Tin Tin when it's his turn. I lOve all the variety we have in shepherds. But the deep rich red pigment really makes my heart flutter. It's so striking. 



1sttimeforgsd said:


> Your baby has grown into a very handsome young man!


Thank you! I can't believe only a few more months and he will be a YEAR! It goes too fast!



LaRen616 said:


> I may be on the dark side for quite a while. I am starting to become a fan of them, thanks to Havoc. ​


Me and Havoc are glad to welcome you 



Stosh said:


> He looks so mature for 9 mos! Really gorgeous dog.


 I know right? I can't wait for him to fill out! 



Regen said:


> He is beautiful :wub:


Thank you 



VonKromeHaus said:


> He is a cute dog. He is from Vom Haus Huro, right?? Good Luck with him!


Yes Courtney, as you obviously already know, I am proud to say he is from Zwinger Vom Haus Huro. 
Thank you for the nice comment


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

What a STUD. His colours are gorgeous, and that head is so handsome.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice looking dog. i like the blk&red color.
puppies are great but so are older dogs.


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you guys so much for these wonderful comments! 
Here are some more pics just to show his wonderful family and where he gets his good looks from!


Havoc's sire:
UCI National CH, U-CH, SG1 Digger vom haus Lena SchH1 (High in Trial), Kkl1"a",CD, 2 x UKC Total Dog Award 
Winner, UCD, TDI, CGC, DNA, HOT, 
**








**








his dam:
U-CH, SG1, V Ava von Viera, SchH1, AD
****








****








and his full brother:
UCI National Puppy CH, VP Icon vom haus Huro, CGC, STAR
****








****


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Rebel is looking good. Icon is really pretty. 

I like a darker dog, like Rebel is. Joker is a very gorgeous dog.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

VonKromeHaus said:


> Rebel is looking good. Icon is really pretty.
> 
> I like a darker dog, like Rebel is. Joker is a very gorgeous dog.


Joker?

And yes, I agree, they are gorgeous dogs. If I were to ever get another GSD, I would consider a Havoc brother or sister. :wub:


----------



## 4TheDawgies (Apr 2, 2011)

VonKromeHaus said:


> Rebel is looking good. Icon is really pretty.
> 
> I like a darker dog, like Rebel is. Joker is a very gorgeous dog.


Thank you Courtney. I too love a dark dog with rich pigment like these dogs are turning out to be. 

I don't think I posted about Joker on here, but I did on the other forums. Thats where you must have seen Joker. Thank you though



GSDGunner said:


> Joker?
> 
> And yes, I agree, they are gorgeous dogs. If I were to ever get another GSD, I would consider a Havoc brother or sister. :wub:


 awwww <3 i would love that!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I lurk on SC, so that is where I probably saw Joker.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

*Gorgeous!!:wub:*


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I love Havoc, he is truly a stunning boy. 
I'm with GSDGunner, I would get one of those siblings any day 




4TheDawgies said:


> Thank you guys so much for these wonderful comments!
> Here are some more pics just to show his wonderful family and where he gets his good looks from!
> 
> 
> ...


----------

